# Air compressor "type" rating?



## BuildingUtility (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello all, new to the forum here. I have a Porter Cable model C2002 (type-9) 1-HP, 6-Gallon compressor. I understand there are types 1,5,7,8 etc of this same model. They all appear the same, so what is the significance of the "type" rating? 

This compressor seams to have a problem regulating. After setting the pressure, it creeps lower and lower before turning on rather than holding the setting then turning on.
Apparently this compressor has known issues with the regulator which prompted a search for a possible regulator assembly replacement. All but the "type-9" seam to have replacements.

Thanks


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

BuildingUtility,

The regulator is not made by Porter Cable, there might be an internal leak that messes up the setting. I would remove the regulator part from the manifold and replace it with something better than stock, it may even be cheaper than an OEM part!

Stephen


----------



## BuildingUtility (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks Stephen I'll check that out. I still wonder what the type rating is though..


----------

